# Why are people so rude and mean??



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago! 

Georgia


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

You gave the proper response. The speaker may have thought she was making a joke. In any case, the remark did not deserve any more than you gave it.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Alot of people speak before thinking. I would just ignore her comment, it's not worth fretting about.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...because they are "people."


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Sometimes a comment will just hit you at a sore spot. I haven't seen the socks but I bet they are wonderful. Someone on KP said it is not a race. Enjoy what you do. I am proud of you for taking on the challenge! Good for you. Keep knitting! 
Joyce


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

How cruel to say such a thing. You knit for pleasure. What's it to her how long it takes.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

No speed requirement. Some people are just insensitive--or purposely mean. Just ignore this person. Does she even knit? How long does she take to make a pair? As long as you are enjoying your knitting, you are doing well. Hope someone else told her off for you!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Because they are jealous of your talents?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Alot of people speak before thinking. I would just ignore her comment, it's not worth fretting about.


Exactly. Also you knit for pleasure, not to win points for speed knitting ! Carry on doing what you enjoy at the pace you enjoy. ????


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree. How cruel of her. Congrats for making your socks. Socks are on my forever 'to do' list.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not understand why she said that out loud Just keep to one's self Sometimes I can get a sweater done in a week sometimes longer Same with large bed sized blankets. Sometimes a couple weeks sometimes a month. There is no time limit. I would rather take my time as I am kind of picky at even if I see a little mistake back a few rows. Some would say forget it some not but I am like it might not be that noticeable to others but would know so then ripping back to that little mistake takes time. So, just keep doing what you are doing and Ignore her if she says anymore about Anyone being slow.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

ADiane said:


> You gave the proper response. The speaker may have thought she was making a joke. In any case, the remark did not deserve any more than you gave it.


This is a Perfect thought to remember " The remark did not deserve any more than you gave it " :sm24:


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

She isn't a knitter or she wouldn't have made that comment. My husband would say something like that, but I know he is joking, perhaps she thought she was, too.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I would probably make a similar "about time" comment and laugh, but would finish it off by requesting you wear them to the next meeting so we could admire your creation. As said before, people are just people and there's no set reason why they act like they do. You could have responded that you've been so busy doing so many fun things that the knitting isn't a big priority and asked her what SHE has been doing with all her free time.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think she was just trying to be funny. If someone said that to me, I WOULD think it was funny. However, this just goes to show that some people are more sensitive than others. So people should be careful what they say. I would not think anything of this if I were you. You made socks and she didn't! Knitting socks isn't something that most people can do, regardless of speed. Just be proud that you are someone who has enough knowledge and patience to do something like this.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Ignore what she said. It doesn't matter how long it took you to make the socks. You finished them and they are a comfort to you. Does she knit? Good for you for going back to your knitting. So sorry you lost your job. Is there anything out there that you could do--ie: a gift shop or working as a volunteer somewhere? I retired in 2000 at the age of 62. People asked me why I retired so young. I told them I wanted to smell the roses, not push them up. I've enjoyed every minute of my retirement. I volunteer at a local nursing home once week and have been doing that for 17 years. I gave it up for a year when my husband was ill with pancreatic cancer and then started back the April after his death. I worked in the library in the Assisted Living section, then I called Pokeno (like Bingo), I played poker with some of the residents, I worked as bartender in their Ratskellar (Pub), and now I work in Human Resources. I love it. I sold my house in 2014 and moved to a retirement community and am very active here as well. I'm VP of the Resident Association after being Assistant Secretary and Secretary for a couple of years, I'm involved in the knitting group, call Bingo once a week and involve my self in the activities here. I also knit and crochet as well as sew. I turn 80 in September, and I can't believe it. I have a tuxedo cat named Annabelle, and she is 5 and brings me a lot of joy. I've made lots of friends here and enjoy myself. Keep your chin up and don't worry about what other people say or do. Whatever makes you happy is top priority. Sending hugs.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

It takes me a long time to finish a pair of socks, too. Not necessarily because I'm slow (I am), but more because I get distracted by shiny objects and work on multiple other WIPs in between sessions.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a slow knitter too. As others have said, It is not a race. That unkind person sounds like a slow thinker. Far worse than a slow knitter. There is no point in responding to someone like that. Sorry your feelings were hurt.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I was at a gathering of my daughter's friends and their families. I always take my knitting, as the conversation is not always pertinent to me, but I do enjoy listening. The new boyfriend of one of the gals went to hang out in another room for a while, and when he returned to where I was he said "oh, I thought by now you'd have finished that sweater". He was joking, of course. I replied "I want to get it right so I don't have to do it over". We both laughed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ADiane said:


> You gave the proper response. The speaker may have thought she was making a joke. In any case, the remark did not deserve any more than you gave it.


I'd say you gave the rude remark more than it deserved. I suspect there have been people like that since the beginning of time; we still have no absolute solutions. "What do you say to a naked lady?"


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Because they are jealous of your talents?


More than likely jealous of her talents and of her enjoyment of them.....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I think she was just trying to be funny. If someone said that to me, I WOULD think it was funny. However, this just goes to show that some people are more sensitive than others. So people should be careful what they say. I would not think anything of this if I were you. You made socks and she didn't! Knitting socks isn't something that most people can do, regardless of speed. Just be proud that you are someone who has enough knowledge and patience to do something like this.


Agree with this. I don't think she meant it to be mean. But I do understand that you took it to heart and it hurt your feelings a little bit. 
Years ago I had a friend say something to me that 'threw me for a loop' - it really bothered me, but in my heart I forgave her - she probably regretted saying it. We were talking about how some women wear the same hairstyle for years and she said to me "but yours is the only one that looks like s**t." I guess she thought it was funny. And yes, she has been a dear friend of my for many years. Go figure.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

ADiane said:


> You gave the proper response. The speaker may have thought she was making a joke. In any case, the remark did not deserve any more than you gave it.


Yes, it's hard to do, but giving no attention to the rude person might be best...don't pick up a nasty ball thrown at you, let it lay where it falls. :~)


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


You're a lot nicer than I would have been. The comment would have rubbed me the wrong way, too. Is she a knitter? If not, i might have said with a smile, "I bet it's faster than you could have knit a pair."


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Agree with this. I don't think she meant it to be mean. But I do understand that you took it to heart and it hurt your feelings a little bit.
> Years ago I had a friend say something to me that 'threw me for a loop' - it really bothered me, but in my heart I forgave her - she probably regretted saying it. We were talking about how some women wear the same hairstyle for years and she said to me "but yours is the only one that looks like s**t." I guess she thought it was funny. And yes, she has been a dear friend of my for many years. Go figure.


I must be one of the sensitive. I don't think passive-agression is funny, and that's what those kinds of remarks strike me as being. Your choice of reactions is certainly your choice of reactions, but she may go on to say that to the wrong person and pay a heavier price, as well she should in order to learn about boundaries. I used to be the ever-forgiving friend until I just couldn't justify it to myself any longer. I don't think it's doing anything helpful for either of you..... I may be all wrong in how I choose to go about it, but I'd like to leave the world a better place than it was when I was introduced into it. Sometimes that's a tough choice no matter how we see it.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Dusti said:


> ...because they are "people."


Couldn't agree more.! ! ! !


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Ask them, how many socks they have knitted since then......people can be soooo rude, it's really terrible, your doing something to make yourself feel better, so if it takes you years, don't fret over what anyone else says, your doing it for you not them


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't think any more about it. Who knows why people say the things they do? People who knit understand that some people knit slowly and others quickly. It doesn't matter. What matters is that your sock knitting helped you through a rough time. Knit at whatever speed you like; stop often to look at and feel your work; enjoy the process of knitting. That's what matters. Knitting is healing and therapeutic. Don't let others discourage you.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

the think - screen - speak skill is lost on many. As I tell my grandchildren - you don't have to say every thought that comes in your head. Your response was the correct one.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

the think - screen - speak skill is lost on many. As I tell my grandchildren - you don't have to say every thought that comes in your head. Your response was the correct one.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Don't think any more about it. Who knows why people say the things they do? People who knit understand that some people knit slowly and others quickly. It doesn't matter. What matters is that your sock knitting helped you through a rough time. Knit at whatever speed you like; stop often to look at and feel your work; enjoy the process of knitting. That's what matters. Knitting is healing and therapeutic. Don't let others discourage you.


Right. Thirty-five+ years ago I was a slow knitter, Somehow, without paying any attention, I am not so slow these days. I'm guessing it was practice, practice, practice. And it really doesn't matter. What matters is one's joy in doing something creative. Period.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

When people say things like this to me (especially about my weight, I put 75lbs. on in 2 months because of medication) I look them straight in the face, and in my best Mary Poppins voice say "what an extraordinary thing to say" . It puts the pressure back on them, and lets them know they crossed the line, and it's not aggressive or rude on my part. I feel better too, because I said something instead of stewing about it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bokemom said:


> When people say things like this to me (especially about my weight, I put 75lbs. on in 2 months because of medication) I look them straight in the face, and in my best Mary Poppins voice say "what an extraordinary thing to say" . It puts the pressure back on them, and lets them know they crossed the line, and it's not aggressive or rude on my part. I feel better too, because I said something instead of stewing about it.


What an outstanding response!! May I borrow it as a response to some of the things that bother me?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

So you are constructive. And Nasty Nancy McNarf is destructive. Just tell her there are no knitting police, self-appointed or otherwise & since her opinion of you is none of your business, she can kindly keep her remarks to herself. Just keep on smilin'. Keep on knittin'! That smile will make her wonder what you've been up to!????


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

sadly some people have no filters. Had many relatives like that growing up, still have some. They have no clue how they sound and wonder why most of the family avoid them. In most cases I really don't think they have a clue how they come across.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

bokemom said:


> When people say things like this to me (especially about my weight, I put 75lbs. on in 2 months because of medication) I look them straight in the face, and in my best Mary Poppins voice say "what an extraordinary thing to say" . It puts the pressure back on them, and lets them know they crossed the line, and it's not aggressive or rude on my part. I feel better too, because I said something instead of stewing about it.


I, too, would like to use your comeback! Maybe you should patent it.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It wouldn't have worried me and perhaps your friend did not mean it in the way you took it.
I knit when I want to and to be honest that is not very often - I have to have a reason to knit and I enjoy doing other things rather than knitting.
At present I am making 'flowers' for a shopping bag and that is taking me 'forever' as I get so many distractions with my husband but at present he comes first - - - like yesterday, I was in my recliner chair in the lounge happily making my 'flowers' when my husband began talking about holidays we had been on - 'flowers' were put down, computer put on and then next hour was spent reminiscing while we looked at photos of holidays on my computer.
The time I spent with my husband was much more precious to me than knitting or making 'flowers'.


----------



## Tallest_toad (May 17, 2017)

Some people are just mean.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

People who don't knit are ignorant. They have no idea how long it takes to make something. They don't understand that it takes longer with small yarn, and that it's faster with big yarn. They don't know anything. People are always shocked and amazed when I tell them how long it takes to knit something.

They may be familiar with sewing. It takes much less time to cut some fabric and sew up seams on a machine than it does to knit something. They may think back to their own crafts where they bought some objects and glued them together. Took perhaps an hour, including set up and clean up. And they think all crafts are like that.

It's no use getting upset by something non-knitters say, because they just don't know.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

It has taken you a long time to knit the sox...it has taken much longer for that person to learn manners.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Good heavens- take it easy. I think she meant it as a gentle jibe and not a serious cut at you. "Took you long enough!" is a good-natured poke. I take forever to finish socks, and I get that comment- a LOT- from loved ones. I've heard worse than that, and it's best to laugh along with them.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I am guessing that "lady" (I use the term loosely) has never knitted socks or anything else for that matter. I also am a slow knitter. Sounds like "sour grapes" to me.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


You sound a little over sensitive. I understand as I can be like that myself. Think no more of it. She may have thought she was making a joke and not meant as a criticism. Continue to enjoy your knitting but don't bother sharing it with people who you feel are making fun. Don't let is spoil your regular meetings either. Not worth it. People often engage the mouth before engaging the brain is my experience!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sorry it hurt your feelings but is there any chance she meant it as joke? I know with my friends we do stuff like that all the time but we make sure that everyone knows we are kidding around.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Is she even a knitter and do you know that you were entered into a race?


----------



## MHK2225 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am also a slow knitter, partly because of time constraints but mostly because I knit to relax, not compete.Take joy that you created a pair of socks from a ball of yarn and some pointed sticks. Cheers to your finished project!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She could be jealous and mightn't be able to knit.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a stupid comment. I can't imagine why anyone would care how long it takes anyone to knit something.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes some people have no understanding about knitting especially socks. Just put it down to ignorance. I have found that some people feel quite threatened by others skills.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

That person was rude to try and get a laugh off of someone else and the others who laughed were probably embarrassed by this awkward comment..Don't let it bother you to the extent that you no longer enjoy the gathering or your knitting..She is the one to be pitied at trying to get attention at anothers' expense. At least you accomplished what you set out to do...What goes around comes around..she'll have her day in court...As a young mother I started a sweater for our then infant son..who never got to wear it and it took over twenty years to be finished..I gave it to his cousin who just had a baby boy..This was the target of on going joke in our family...I just would reply yes it's true but I did finish what I started..ha..


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

You just got some great advice here, Georgia. Lots of people think they have the right to vocalize every thought they have. That's their business. Our business is to realize what they think of us is none of our business. My dad's favorite saying was "if you think twice before speaking, you may never say another word!" Guess she's never heard that one. Enjoy your life and put people like that out of your mind. They can't help how they act. You can help how you react to them. Good luck!


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

well love excuse for flipped remarks ehxx so hope thatvl persons wool get tangled up haaaa
as long as you enjoyed finishing your item thats satisfaction and thats all that matters well done 
sorry you all lost your jobs 
have a good day


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

My SIL has been working on a pair of argyle socks since she was in nursing school. She is now 74 and works on them a bit, now and then.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Foot in mouth syndrome? Probably just a thoughtless throw away comment that hit a nerve. Be sure to enjoy your knitting at your own speed.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

She probably wasn't a knitter, and didn't know how long it takes to knit anything. And besides,you're not in a race when you knit, are you? Don't be so hard on her!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Not knowing your relationship with this "co-worker" I can't say why she would say something like that. Perhaps she said it to be funny not realizing you would be hurt by her comment. As others have said, it's not a race. We knit for enjoyment, relaxation and the love of creating something. I admire people who can knit like the wind, but I will never be that fast and I don't mind. So just keep on at your own pace and forget it...... it's not worth stewing over it. :sm02:


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Ignore her.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Because they are jealous of your talents?


I believe maureenb is right.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

You had the perfect response. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt, but try to understand that non-knitters have absolutely no idea what time, expense and passion is involved in creating something as simple as socks. Non-knitters buy a pair of sox for a couple of dollars and throw them away without a thought. The idea of putting hours of thought and labor not to mention expense in a pair of socks is unfathomable. My 'go to' phrase I say to myself is "relax, it's not nuclear war".


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, some people are so rude but then I wonder how long it takes her to make a pair of socks and what the final product looks like!!!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree with kimmyz that she was probably just joking. Maybe you're being too sensitive.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd probably have asked her when was the last time she knitted a pair of socks.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

You did right an I would different wear the socks to the next meet an show them off with pride!! Well done I have it also on my to do list but not there yet..


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

yes quite agree your knitting your pace your pleasure enjoy every moment I'm sure it wasnt really said to upset you ...and the person prob regrets saying that now.
far more worse things said in life love raise above it x


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably nothing meant by it, but people tend to be thoughtless - and that can be hurtful.
You handled the situation very well. Ignore the comment.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

gmomgil said:


> I agree with kimmyz that she was probably just joking. Maybe you're being too sensitive.


I also think you're being over-sensitive. I wouldn't have taken her seriously for a minute, I'd have laughed with her.

:sm01:


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

bokemom said:


> When people say things like this to me (especially about my weight, I put 75lbs. on in 2 months because of medication) I look them straight in the face, and in my best Mary Poppins voice say "what an extraordinary thing to say" . It puts the pressure back on them, and lets them know they crossed the line, and it's not aggressive or rude on my part. I feel better too, because I said something instead of stewing about it.


I love your response :sm09:


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

IMO Some people just speak before thinking and I wouldn't give this comment a second thought. She more than likely was not trying to be unkind just trying to be funny and wasn't aware of how you took the comment. Just enjoy your knitting at your own pace and also enjoy your monthly get together without harbouring any bad feelings.
Well done on completing the socks. :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Just enjoy your knitting. If it gives you pleasure and satisfaction it doesn't matter one jot how long it takes.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Did she think you were knitting them since 2009?


----------



## bobbyoftville (Mar 10, 2017)

I think most people are jealous of others talents and organization whether big or small, I get lots of snide remarks from friends, about my sewing, knitting crocheting smocking, even my beautiful paintings. I've even had people struck with horror looking at my starched and ironed tablecloths ? or give me advice on saving time because I could buy a wonderful cake at?? I wonder how some people cope with undisciplined children, living in untidy homes and driving cars that look like they survived a mud slide and listening to TV noise 24/7. Granny said it "takes all types" so I just keep loving what I do and living in my clean and organized house. PS I can truly make the best Cinnamon rolls in the world LOL Laugh it off.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Even though there are 5 pages of comments, I have to add my cents. You don't need to have any reasons why your a slow knitter. I knit for pleasure. I work on multiple projects because I get board easy and I only have bits of time here and there. Don't let what others say bother you. You are being productive and creative. Enjoy!


----------



## Marooka (Jun 26, 2013)

Your right, there is no time limit, unless of course you are making a gift and need it done by a certain time.
Most folks I know who knit, crochet or sew,etc., do it because its relaxing.
I have a small tin box that has this printed on it, "Knitting, cheaper than Therapy". Knew I had to have it!
So ignore comments made by those who have no Filters and say things before they think!!
Happy Knitting!
MaryAnn


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

I think (IMHO) that maybe she didn't mean it to be harsh, but rather jokingly....depends on her demeanor when she said it (tone, smiling/not smiling, etc.)...and also, the others laughed it off, maybe they took it as kidding/teasing. I was working full time when I made a sweater for my niece...took me over 2 years!!! Now, my family expects me to take awhile to finish ANYTHING, so when it takes LESS time (now I am retired), it's a surprise...works for me!! I think that you chose to laugh with her and the group at the time (good choice), so now, let it go. If it happens again, maybe a kind inquiry with a smile,..."Oh, why do you say that? Have you knitted socks?? How long did it take you?" Then, if she says she was just kidding, you can say that you thought she was criticizing you...that might make her realize how it sounded....hopefully.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh...it sounds like something I would say among old friends.I didn't hear the tone but maybe she was just ribbing you. I have socks I haven't finished yet for over 6 years!!! So it's ok... You're not THAT slow! ????


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

So glad you have returned to knitting, it is a great consolation, spirit lifting and creative art. Some people are very careless with their comments and you did the best thing by not replying. When I am almost finished a project my mind circles around deciding what the next project will be......fast slow. who cares? Just enjoy what you do.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

People have lost touch or forgotten they have a divine nature. Never forget you are part of a perfect creation. Just have to ignore them and maybe even feel sorry that they are missing out on the joy of knowing that fact. Everyone evolves at a different pace.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have never been known for tact although my mother sure tried to teach me would have said have you ever knit socks they take time and turned to someone else and started talking not considering others feelings is rude whether you are tryng to be funny or not and things once said that are hurtful can never be taken back a lesson often hard learned


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a feeling she was referring to how long you have been laid off and finally finished. I don't think it was meant to be mean. Insensitive, but not mean. I am sure she doesn't knit, either.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Georgia, keep right on knitting and enjoy, it is after all, "your" pleasure..........


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Just consider the source and say better late than never.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just take it as a joke and get on with it!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Probably not a knitter. I mentioned something. I was making to one of my neighbours and all she could say was 'oh, so you're still making things?'. I could only say 'well yeah', (all my immediate family do some sort of craft and have done for years). Maybe we're making some people feel inadequate?
Take your time, I like to enjoy the process.


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

As we go through this life time, we find many people who speak without thinking. Often times they don't remember that they even said something hurtful, but it still hurts. Knitting is not a race, everyone knits for pleasure at their own speed. Move on, she doesn't deserve any more of your thoughts or time. We are proud to be knitters and proud of you.


----------



## DeepRiver (Jun 2, 2017)

Look at the bright side- the socks fit you perfectly whenever they were finished. By the time , I finished knitting my first baby outfit , the baby was a sturdy toddler and two sizes bigger! You can imagine theribbing I took...The next time someone makes a smart remark like that, just remind them that you knit for pleasure , not for speed. Enjoy your hand knit socks .


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I just read an article about psychopaths, and it sure doe's fit the person you are talking about.They love to be the "life of the party"and love to put people down so they will look good. So just forget about her she is suffering more than the people she hurts!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I might have been tempted to ask her how long it took her to knit socks. Not that it matters, slow is just as good as fast- a lesson she should have learned before she developed her sarcastic streak. Perhaps she was sorry the moment she said it, but unlike mistakes in socks, a much harder mistake to fix, no unravelling thoughtless hurtful comments can totally fix the mistake.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably didn't even think before she said it, unless this is her normal personality. Not much of a 'friend.' Is she a knitter too? If not then she has no idea what she's talking about.


----------



## woollypal (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I'm working (rather thinking of resuming work) on a sweater I've started 4 times. The initial start was in about 2002. I am still excited about the project, even though it is currently in a bag under my bed. Other projects have taken priority. Many people might be amused, however this style fits me to a T. We must be ourselves, and wouldn't it be great if everyone reinforced that???? I'm on your side Georgia!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

My answer: There was no rush! Who needs socks in Indiana in the summer? Flip-flop time!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


I don't think you're being too sensitive....I would have felt the same as you do. I have created my own designs, knitted free patterns, purchased patterns...but I still knit rather slowly. I think it is because I can't knit all day. I am retired, but have so much to care for, so I only knit while I watch TV. But that all being said...I have at times, had to bite my tongue when others comment on my hobbies!!!


----------



## Porkypine0727 (Dec 6, 2016)

If someone made such a comment to me I would not think it was about my knitting speed. I would think it was about how busy I am with other things this time of year. I kinda agree with what some have said. She should have thought about what she was saying, but she may have been trying to make a joke. Your best course of action is to not take it personally.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

I hope you told her exactly what you wrote - that there are no speed requirements in knitting. A lot of people knit just for the joy of doing it. Kudos for having retaught yourself and for being nice. I might not have been!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Brain in neutral, mouth on full speed ahead. Sometimes they simply forget to hit the clutch and shift into gear. No worries. Never feel embarrassed about something you have accomplished. Be proud! Bet she doesn't knit...????


----------



## 86571 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Georgia, In today's climate it seems people are much more abrupt and fire off comments without thinking about how the comments are received. That being said, the woman was probably trying to be funny, unfortunately at your expense. You can't control what people say but you can control your response. You should be proud of your accomplishment and forget her comment. Many, many people on KP have knit beautiful things and yet are hesitant to try socks. Go ahead, wear your socks with pride and start your next pair. ☺


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Be proud of your work, no matter time involved. It is a talent/gift you have been chosen to be able to do.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Georgia dear, that kind of remark was meant as a joke maybe a bad joke, but do not take it to heart. One thing people do not understand is that knitters/crocheters work on many projects at the same time.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Pay her no mind!!! Maybe she said it out of her own shortcomings; deep down inside she's jealous she can't do that. So has to cut you down to make herself feel superior. People are like that. Just keep on knitting. 
The one I don't like, that I've let hurt my feelings, is, "you know they sell socks at the store". I hate that one. I've learned to just smile and nod my head.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a family member who likes to say all kinds of embarrassing things to me in front of a lot of people. Long story short, I found out through a conversation with another family member she's just envious of all the things I do and do well. Crocheting, quilling, cross stitch, etc. I wasn't born knowing how to do these things, it was self taught and a LOT of hard work. I offered to teach her different things but she shoots me down. It's her own insecurities and not me she has issues with. So from a slow crocheter to a slow knitter I know the remarks hurt but I say FORGET YOU and keep on going.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

I bet you this person does not knit, especially socks. Be proud of your work . I am a very slow knitter and I am amazed at all the knitting some people on this KP site can get done in a week or more. We all knit for pleasure, no time limit needed.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, they take a long time to knit with such fine yarn and fine needles and they cost $100.00 to buy. That would shut her up. LOL


----------



## glpowers57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh! I know what you mean, my DGD has commented on how long I am taking to make my first crochet sweater.I have not crocheted in years,the way I see it is it's mine to make,screw-up, and re- make if I think I need to.I am making it,they are not, if I want it done the way I want it done,that's just me.I make a piece and if I am happy it's done if not,well,I try again until I am happy.I want it to be "just so" and if it takes me awhile to get it there,it takes just that long.I want it done my way. And that's just how it is getting done.Hang in there! If you are happy with it, that is all that matters!!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


Maybe she thought you were joking saying back in 2009 you took up knitting and have now just finished the socks LOL, this is what I think she was thinking.
Marly


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

That sounded like a "Throw-a-way remark", not something intended to wound, just something said to keep one in the loop of the conversation. Rather than think of some snarky remark, just let it go! Not worth getting your panties in a bunch. It is because of reactions like this (Your reaction) that women or girls get the reputation of being "Sensitive" and one has to monitor anything said to them because they might take it the wrong way. A male response? Laughter, something said that is funny. Result? No drama, just clean old ribbing back and forth. This is called, Having a conversation!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well a lot oh people have foot and mouth disease. They should insert foot before opening their mouth to speak.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought I'd share something as far as mistakes go: there is an old Hawaiian story about Menehunes (Hawaiian "little people"--kind of like fairies). When one makes a mistake it's a good thing as it keeps the Menehunes from stealing the perfect product because they are jealous. I've heard several versions of this but it always brings a smile to my face. So, don't worry about mistakes, your knitting is safe! :O)


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

She's jealous or she doesn't like herself. I always feel a little sad when I finish a project because I enjoyed working on it and can't anymore.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Many people just open their mouths and stuff comes out, with no thinking involved. I know because I have too frequently been one of them. We hurt people when we don't mean to. Allow me to apologize for this insensitive dummy.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Be a Duck and let it roll off your back. Maybe she is having a grumpy day.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

You could have asked her " How long would it have taken you !" I am sure she would have not had any comeback !!


----------



## Cynthia54 (Sep 19, 2014)

Knit at your own pace. At least you had finished it.


----------



## Diane Jo (Dec 22, 2016)

It once took me a year to finish a sweater! Ask your "friend" how many socks SHE has made.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Knit at your own pace, don't listen to what anyone else have to say. Lots of rude people out there.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

People like that just need to be ignored.


----------



## 2knit4fun (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't let anyone take your joy away. If this is a stress reliever who cares how long it takes to finish an item. God love you for learning again to knit and enjoy yourself.


----------



## BalloonBeth (Aug 17, 2016)

I am glad you got back to knitting and enjoy it no matter how slow you are. Maybe she thought you must be relieved to be finished because she doesn't have the attention span to stay with a long term project. The first baby afghan I crocheted took more than 20 years. I started as a school project and put it aside for the Summer when I had to work with my cows for the fairs. I worked on it each time a relative was pregnant and finally gave it to the fifth baby.


GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh phooey on her. It's not the speed it's the level of enjoyment that counts.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Half the fun is the journey


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I once knit a scarf and matching purse for a "Friend" . She wore the set to a party and someone commented how pretty the set was. They asked her if she had knit the set up. When she told them her Friend had knit it for her they said how nice to have a friend who took the time to make something or her. She said " She has nothing better to do" , and she told me this. Guess what, that was the end of her receiving knitted gifts from me. Now that is jealousy in a nut shell. Needless to say she is no longer my friend, for many reasons. 
If this person says any more to you that hurts you just say," Thats Nice". This saying carries a strong come back for sure.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


Who really knows. They could be very unhappy at home and let it all out when they are with friends. I find impatient people are some what self centered and if its not all about them they turn on people for attention. Not much you can do about it. I just walk away because I never win , I get accused of having to have the last word in the situation, that's when I know I got them.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I did not think she said it to be mean or rude. I think she just said it for fun. Your response was perfect. I am also a rather slow knitter and have told people in my group I am not in a hurry. Once I finish this or whatever I am working on I just have to start another. So hurry is not a word in my knitting vocabulary.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely no need to be embarrassed, even if she wasn't joking. if she was serious, she's the one with the problem. In that situation I would say, "Boy, it certainly did [take me long enough]. If I had to make a living at it I'd starve." MAKE a joke out of it.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

They are just jealous of your talent. Ignore them.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Your knitting, your speed. If you enjoy it, that's all that matters and the therapeutic benefits are proven. Perhaps the person in question doesn't (hand) knit?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read that someone was rude to you. You did the right thing by just laughing it off. They probably didn't know they were being rude.

Knit for enjoyment.


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

Her comment is not about you. It's about her and her insecurities. She just bashed / put down another person. It could have been anybody. While it's really about her I can certainly understand how hurtful it must have been. In these situations I think of things that I could have said later. For example, who made you the knitting police. Why is it important to you how fast I knit? She can't answer that since it really is none of her business. Just ignore her which is what most people probably do. By the way if people laughed, it was probably because they were uncomfortable. Hang in there.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I do believe if you can't say something nice keep your mouth shut. Or put the onus on yourself.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

You should not worry about how something takes to knit. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't have taken offense, either...some people just want to be part of the conversation and their humor doesn't match ours. You did the right thing in keeping it light and I am so glad you found a secret pleasure that makes you feel good. I, personally have been knitting without a break for over 60 years and have never attempted to make socks - plenty of other things, but not socks. they are beyond me, so I envy you.


----------



## MsLavender (Mar 22, 2017)

I knit for fun and relaxation. If I have a deadline, it's no longer relaxing. Tell your friend, the more fun you are having, the longer it takes to finish the socks.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Most likely what you have knit is more than she ever has knit. You handled it very well! No one here is in a race. Anyway I have never been good at racing. We do it because we enjoy being creative. People like that think she is putting you in a bad spot. But in reality everyone sees them as being very inconsiderate. Keep smiling and keep knitting.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

It seems that being cynical and hurting other people gives them a shot of superior feelings about themselves but it is only a short-time drug and it comes back to those people like a boomerang. I know how happy one can be with selfmade socks so enjoy your good feelings and feel pitty for her for she must be very unhappy.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

You are giving it too much time in your head. Not worth it.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would have said 'oh I didn't know you were a knitter, how long does it take you to knit socks? Maybe we can swop some patterns'


----------



## tweedel (Apr 3, 2017)

I agree. You knit for pleasure. If you want to take your time, enjoy. I knit or crochet furiously and have to tell myself to slow down to enjoy!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Your feelings were hurt but you did well by not getting angry. I agree that so often folks speak before thinking and don't mean to be cruel. I also will add my congratulations for returning to knitting to help get through a difficult time. Yes, I have noticed that a lot of people are rude and I try (not always successfully) to ignore and not escalate the situation.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I think she was just trying to be funny. If someone said that to me, I WOULD think it was funny. However, this just goes to show that some people are more sensitive than others. So people should be careful what they say. I would not think anything of this if I were you. You made socks and she didn't! Knitting socks isn't something that most people can do, regardless of speed. Just be proud that you are someone who has enough knowledge and patience to do something like this.


 :sm24: :sm24: That's it just "roll with the punches"--people say things to perhaps draw attention to themselves not even giving you one thought as to how you may feel. We knit because it is relaxing and it isn't something that has to be done immediately unless it is gift time and you have deadlines--something I will not longer do--doesn't make sense. I have made many gifts through the years and when I think about it I have not seen any one of these actually worn and received any particular "thank you" for something that I probably had spent at least 2 months creating (excluding my son who loves all the hats and scarves he gets every year)......So I knit for myself, by myself (with my kitty) and enjoy it. Recently I have become interested in these really really pretty crocheted blankets that are being created through a CAL (crochet along) on FB.


----------



## Henny Penny (Nov 2, 2012)

As it was 2009 when you all lost your jobs, I read it that your co-worker probably assumed that you commenced them in 2009 in which case it would have been quite a long time to complete them (mind you I have UFO quilts older than that!). I think the comment was intended as light hearted, as did others present if they laughed, and not a criticism of your work. Sometimes we all get a bit tired and emotional - hope you get to smile at her comment in a few days!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Try not to take it to heart. I am also a slow knitter. I agree that she probably meant it as a joke.


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

It doesn't matter how fast or how slow you knit, as long as you enjoy it and it keeps you sane! Take no notice of what others say.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

some people just don't have any manners. Ignore them and enjoy what you do.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Some people have no thought for anyone else.....


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

You are lucky your mouth doesn't take off like hers or you might have popped off with something like, "No sock presents for you". You are a saint and went with the flow.


----------



## leftturnonly9825 (Aug 5, 2013)

Most people aren't mean. This forum for instance. 

Whenever I have a problem understanding a knitting pattern or I don't know how to do something, I come here. You should see the number of responses! Not only that, I don't know how to copy the link to a patter into my question and someone always does it for me!


----------



## wilderflower (Jun 1, 2017)

Knitting (or quilting, crocheting, etc.) is supposed to be relaxing! We all have UFO's (unfinished objects); some of mine have hung on for years. I've heard people say, "A perfect project is a finished project." But not if you're not enjoying the journey. :sm11:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree that you gave the right response, buuuuuuttttttttttttt ,I'd have to add something more along with my laughing.
I with you on being a slow knitter. I never see the need to be speedy now that I'm retired. I guess that's why I have so
many wips.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Not worth fretting about. She's either not knowledgeable or was trying to be funny, which she wasn't. When things like this happen, I always think to myself "consider the source!" Knitting is for enjoyment not a competition.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


Im still trying to knit socks on dpn's so you have done very well. Don't worry what others say, what are they doing with themselves. Well done.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

I for one am very proud of you. I know how hard it is to relearn to knit or crochet and you should be proud as well no matter what the speed is!


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

Being sensitive has nothing to do with it, it's hurtful!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Some people are just insensitive, or have no filter. Don't let it rattle you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

ADiane said:


> You gave the proper response. The speaker may have thought she was making a joke. In any case, the remark did not deserve any more than you gave it.


I agree...


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Several of our classmates from high school used to meet monthly to have lunch. Honestly, there's always one in the bunch that will spoil the day or make someone feel bad. Whenever our group decided to rest for the summer & start back in the fall, I was actually glad. Yes, people are mean, rude and don't think when they speak. Personally, I would avoid this lady like a plague.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

seedee95758 said:


> Some people are just insensitive, or have no filter. Don't let it rattle you.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

So many people talk without thinking first, and it does hurt. I do understand as it has happened many times to me, and it is sometimes hard to take. You gave a good response, and hopefully they wont say anything like that again.

Keep your chin up

Di


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Just ignore her comment and keep on knitting socks Or whatever else you want to make. Knitting is so relaxing and I am a slow knitter but always like to have something on the needles.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Just ignore her comment and keep on knitting socks Or whatever else you want to make. Knitting is so relaxing and I am a slow knitter but always like to have something on the needles.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would've replied with "and how many pairs of socks have you recently completed?" Don't let her rudeness got you down. She's probably jealous of your talent!


----------



## Marcelley (Oct 5, 2015)

Have read all these comments and cannot help but think the wonderful support from such caring people. Keep knitting your lovely socks and hope very soon something will come your way to fill the void - all the best


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't worry about it. I'm a slow knitter too.
Your work was probably so nice the person was jealous.
Congratulations on finding peace with knitting and for doing something healthy after a traumatic situation.
http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2012/01/crochet-is-healing-even-for-people-with-ptsd


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You helped me.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

lovecrafts says it best. I am a slow knitter and it takes me forever to make something. I would have said "Well at least I try to learn new things to keep my mind active.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

My reply would have been along the lines of, "I know, right? I was just so busy doing research for my first novel, that I just couldn't leave the plot line hanging." In other words, you have an interesting life in progress.

There are those people (men and women alike) who are somewhat uncomfortable in pack situations, like co-workers at a company party, or friends at a dinner. They think they are been glib but really they are interrupting someone else's "moment". Unfortunately, I have been guilty of that myself and I have always looked back on those moments and thought to myself, I wish I hadn't spoken up. I bet she felt that way later, too. So, take solace in that. And learn from her mistake, as it may have been a teaching moment as well


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


Well I am totally impressed with anyone who can knit socks.
Good on you Georgia! I bet most at your table couldn't either.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Well when someone starts to cross that line with me I turn it around and ask them what their hobbies or interest are? Usually they don't have any. But if they do that's the beginning of a new conversation.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

if it happens again I would simply say I knit for enjoyment not speed. and I wouldn't worry about it. some people talk just to talk. she probably didn't mean anything when she said it.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

that's a great answer.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Some people feel better about themselves when they put someone down. It was good that you just laughed it off. Don't fret about it I am sure whoever this person is won't lose sleep over what she said. It is wonderful that you can knit socks or anything else for that matter, you don't get a prize for making something fast. xx


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> She isn't a knitter or she wouldn't have made that comment. My husband would say something like that, but I know he is joking, perhaps she thought she was, too.


Actually, I agree. People say stupid things and think they are being funny. Laugh it off, they only think it is relevant. We know. And smile. What does it matter how long it takes. I once spent $30.00 for a hank of yarn to make socks. Socks! $30.00 a pair! You bet, I wanted to enjoy EVERY STITCH!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I always laugh when people see me crocheting and ask me what I'm knitting. Some really have no clue when it comes to this,craft. :~).


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


This is a sure sign the rude person is unable to knit.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

gheezi said:


> ... I once spent $30.00 for a hank of yarn to make socks. Socks! $30.00 a pair! You bet, I wanted to enjoy EVERY STITCH!


Me too. I still have that hank waiting... I want to really enjoy the knitting and wearing... Don't need new socks just yet...


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That's good logic.


----------



## knittinglynn13 (May 22, 2011)

People are just plain rude and don't think before speaking. I've got a so called best friend that lives quite a distance away. Every year or so we meet for lunch and spend the day together. It never fails that she will always point out something about my weight. Yes, I'm about 50 lbs overweight but she is no 'skinny minnie' and could use a good face tightening. Has one of those very droopy faces with lots of skin but I wouldn't say anything to her about it. I'm in good health, get around fine but of course I'm not happy being overweight. "If you're fat you know it, you don't need anyone pointing it out." Anyway she will say things like 'well you know she's like your size' or 'she's the same size as my sister and you'. It left me dumbfounded. Every now and then I replay in my mind. She recently had a heart attack and only has 30 percent of her heart working. Just goes to show life is unexpected and you never know what will happen and how long you have. If you don't have something nice to say, then don't say anything at all. I'm with what bokemom says. I will use this going forward.
bokemom wrote:
When people say things like this to me (especially about my weight, I put 75lbs. on in 2 months because of medication) I look them straight in the face, and in my best Mary Poppins voice say "what an extraordinary thing to say" . It puts the pressure back on them, and lets them know they crossed the line, and it's not aggressive or rude on my part. I feel better too, because I said something instead of stewing about it.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> Some old co-workers and I try to have a monthly get together (we all lost our jobs back in 2009 when they shut our plant down) so last night was one of our dinners. Anyway, I made the comment that I had just finished a pair of socks I'd been working on and one of the ladies said "well, it sure took you long enough"! It kinda embarrassed me but I just laughed with everyone else..... But in truth I am a slow knitter but I didn't know there was a law that you had to break speed limits when you knitted. I retaught myself how to knit back in 2009 to keep from having a nervous breakdown when we lost our jobs, I hadn't knitted since I was a kid, many years ago!
> 
> Georgia


You should have asked her how long it would have taken her to do it.


----------



## raf (Sep 9, 2016)

People who make remarks like that most likely aren't knitters, and probably would never be able to learn. Maybe she's tried to learn without success and is jealous of your talent. Wear your socks with pride! Who cares how long it takes -- you did it! I'm not a good knitter -- just knit dishcloths and baby afghans (mostly crocheted.) I didn't even know socks could be knitted until I started reading KP. It's way above my skill set, although when I see all the posts about knitting socks and the beautiful pictures, sometimes I feel like trying. But I know my limited talent and time and am content with what I do.


----------



## vonnienz (May 21, 2017)

I suffer with CFS and once at my patchwork group a lady said in passing, "are you still working on that?" to which I replied, "some of us have a life outside of quilting!" I think she got the point! ......I also knit, make cards for our church members (250) when they have a birthday, and do cross stitch.


----------



## vonnienz (May 21, 2017)

Rescue Mom said:


> Brain in neutral, mouth on full speed ahead. Sometimes they simply forget to hit the clutch and shift into gear. No worries. Never feel embarrassed about something you have accomplished. Be proud! Bet she doesn't knit...????


Love it...well said.


----------



## leo5048 (Mar 31, 2017)

She probably didn't mean anything by it she was making a commit and it hit you the wrong way but you did the right thing by laughing it off.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounded to me that she was trying to be amusing and missed her mark.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I am sure she made a joke, a bad one but nevertheless. Laugh it off it deserves no more. You know your talent so be proud of it.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

nitcronut said:


> I am sure she made a joke, a bad one but nevertheless. Laugh it off it deserves no more. You know your talent so be proud of it.


Here, here


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Many people do not realize how long it takes to make a hand knit project, nor do they understand that we knit for the joy it gives us and that unlike a machine we do take breaks from knitting projects to attend things called life. Let her remark go.


----------

